# Installing Directv2pc Program



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Tried downloading/installing the program twice All goes well until i get to the second screen. There it asks for a User Name (a name is already there,but it is the former owner of the pc,now deceased), a company name and a serial number (This is supposed to be a product code that you get with your shipment). What product code,I am attempting to install software. I can't find anything on D*'s site that refers to this.
CAN SOME ONE HELP?
I spent a couple of hours on D*'s forums and can't find anything.
Why do they need this info anyhow?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They are asking for your DIRECTV username. The way you do it is, download the playback advisor program here:

https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp

and if that works then they will e-mail you a serial number.

At least that's how I remember it, it's been a long time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They are asking for your DIRECTV username. The way you do it is, download the playback advisor program here:
> 
> https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp
> 
> ...


"Close":
"A name"
"A company"
neither are of any importance other than being there, so my company is "company" :lol:
The serial number is the "key" here and if you don't have what was emailed, then download the app again to get another [they're free].


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for your help. If it wasn't for this forum and all of the experience you have with D* I would be a basket case and i am sure there are many others in the same boat. On the application they ask for "Your Name" how stupid of me to not translate that into D* speak for "User Name"
For your info. the 2 links you provided are no longer valid. I was able to get the program installed.


----------

